# Talk about the last video game you played



## froakiethroat (Nov 11, 2016)

Lurked the gaming section of the forums but couldn't seem to find a topic like this (apologies if that is not the case!)

What was the last video game you played? What was it like? Good? Bad? Whatever your thoughts are, post 'em in here!

To start:
Played Dust: An Elysian Tail for the first time tonight. I know I'm late to the party with it, but I'm really enjoying it so far. The combat and exploration has a nice pace to it, although big fights with multiple enemies can feel a bit button-mashy at times. Characters are also sweet with a lot of likable fellows. Looking forward to playing some more later on.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 11, 2016)

My roomate has been involved with RetroArch, a massive game emulator. Has pretty much every title made before 2005.

Was playing an old arcade game, can't remember the name (Rob the Bank?) but it's set in the wild West and you're a bankteller. There's 12 doors that people can come in and they either want to deposit money or rob you. You have to shoot the robbers in under 3 seconds and there's tons of fakeouts.
It was fun, extremely challenging though. All the while "Dixieland" plays in 8-bit audio on a neverending loop.

Not really much of a gamer otherwise.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Nov 12, 2016)

Owlboy is fucking AWESOME. 

enough said.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 12, 2016)

Just Cause and later GTA V
Two words
Destruction and Chaos (very significant in Just Cause 3 though)


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 12, 2016)

DOOM. the original DOOM.
It's the shit, innit.
Played it to death, beat episode 3 on UV in 33 mins.
Love the balancing, the cheezy graphics, the MIDI, love this game to pieces.
The absolute purest FPS experience and imo still one of the best.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 12, 2016)

SOCOM: US Navy SEALS on the PS2. I was one of the best, through hard work, many hours of play time, and no fukin cheating, camping, or glitching. When all the young cheaters and glitchers took over, I stopped playing it. Gave my PS2 and games to my son, and never looked back. Loved that game. It was a true addiction.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 12, 2016)

They just added backwards compatibility for Skate 3 on the Xbox One, so I'll be playing the hell out of that for a while.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2016)

Torchlight II.

Very good RPG with 4 different classes in vanilla. Highly customizable and moddable.

With the "Reset World" option you can play through everything again, just like in Diablo II. However, in Diablo II the world reset itself when you saved and quit. In Torchligh II you need to reset manually.

Other than that, items are highly customizable and quite random in stats, so it's a matter of finding good stats(not to mention SOCKETS) and gems to socket into your items you find.

Oh, and I LOVE the pet system.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 12, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> They just added backwards compatibility for Skate 3 on the Xbox One, so I'll be playing the hell out of that for a while.



Wait, seriously? Gotta buy that!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 13, 2016)

I just broke out this bad boy to play some Winter Games.  Thirty years old and still fires right up.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I just broke out this bad boy to play some Winter Games.  Thirty years old and still fires right up.


Wow!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 13, 2016)

Now that's a video game console!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> View attachment 15064 Now that's a video game console!


Dude, it has been over twenty years since I have seen one of those!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 13, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Dude, it has been over twenty years since I have seen one of those!


I bought it from a store that sells used video games, consoles, CD's, LP's, DVD's, and BluRays.  Love that place!  And I still got my Atari 2600 my parents bought for me back in '83.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Nov 14, 2016)

Plants vs. Zombies on Xbox 360 with my niece. :3


----------



## Awf (Nov 14, 2016)

I have been getting into somewhat old games like Hotline Miami. I have been playing a lot of it (both the first and second). And damn it's addictive, the soundtrack is amazing, it's a challenging game but still really fun.


----------



## metatem (Nov 14, 2016)

Planet coaster boiz.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Nov 15, 2016)

Brutal Doom 64, newest game i can play on my craptop 
Its bloody damm good, works fine, doesn't need the "original" doom 64(only doom 2 wad),
looks beautiful(with some graphical additions done by Sgt.Mark IV), got an awesome soundtrack,
its pretty challenging and offcourse....ITS BRUTAL!


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 15, 2016)

Wolf-Snipe said:


> Brutal Doom 64, newest game i can play on my craptop
> Its bloody damm good, works fine, doesn't need the "original" doom 64(only doom 2 wad),
> looks beautiful(with some graphical additions done by Sgt.Mark IV), got an awesome soundtrack,
> its pretty challenging and offcourse....ITS BRUTAL!


Ah, I see we've got a fellow id fan!


----------



## Storok (Nov 15, 2016)

War Thunder... Wow... I love it!


Spoiler: Sabre











Spoiler: Hunter











Spoiler: Arado











Spoiler: Wyvern









I think I will never ever stop playing it... 
If you want to go for a round with me I am in for it


----------



## Bearlinq (Nov 15, 2016)

The last video game I played was Armello.
I don't play it often, honestly, but regardless its one of my favorites of all time.
The art style is cute, the characters are interesting, and I realized I'm also a sore loser when it comes to Armello.
What's better than that?


----------



## Rant (Nov 15, 2016)

I just got off Fallout 4, love trashing the place. XD


----------



## FerretXing (Nov 15, 2016)

Just had a few battles in War Thunder


----------



## Storok (Nov 16, 2016)

Fall said:


> Rust. I have an unhealthy obsession with it (500+ hrs).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just scratched over the 3000 in War Thunder so 500 is not too much and pls someone help me too


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Nov 18, 2016)

Resident Evil 4. I love playing this game and I've played it pretty much for a whole decade. I've beaten the game I guess 120 times and it's one of the most cemented parts of my life. :3


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 18, 2016)

Pitfall.  Damn scorpions and crocs!


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 18, 2016)

TES: Oblivion was the last game I played, trying to get Morrowind to work, but 10 isn't having any of it at the moment.


----------



## Rant (Nov 18, 2016)

I WANNA BE THE VERY BEST!
LIKE NOONE WAS BEFORE!
TO CATCH THEM IS MY REAL TEST!
TO TRAIN THEM IS MY CAUSE!

POKÉMON!!!!

Who else got Sun and Moon midnight release!?


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 18, 2016)

Rant said:


> I WANNA BE THE VERY BEST!
> LIKE NOONE WAS BEFORE!
> TO CATCH THEM IS MY REAL TEST!
> TO TRAIN THEM IS MY CAUSE!
> ...


Not out here yet (in the UK, we get it  on 23rd)


----------



## Rant (Nov 18, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> Not out here yet (in the UK, we get it  on 23rd)


Omfg thats so cruel.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 18, 2016)

Starcraft II: Heart of the Swarm.

Time to do everything on Brutal. <3


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 18, 2016)

Rant said:


> Omfg thats so cruel.


Yeah, trying to avoid a lot of the spoilers, though I played the demo, so i know what to expect.


----------



## Rant (Nov 18, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> Yeah, trying to avoid a lot of the spoilers, though I played the demo, so i know what to expect.


If you're going to try for a shiney start it will take awhile. I've been soft resetting for a few hours now


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 18, 2016)

Kingpin: Life of Crime. There is a dedicated button to f#ck people off, and you can shoot every NPC in the face after completing the quests without any repercussions (and before completing them too, if you don't mind locking yourself from beating the game). During the start of the game a random dude asked me for a dollar, I gave it to him, he gave me a crowbar for some reason, I said "Thanks" and killed him with said crowbar. The true roleplay experience, that is


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Nov 19, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Kingpin: Life of Crime. There is a dedicated button to f#ck people off, and you can shoot every NPC in the face after completing the quests without any repercussions (and before completing them too, if you don't mind locking yourself from beating the game). During the start of the game a random dude asked me for a dollar, I gave it to him, he gave me a crowbar for some reason, I said "Thanks" and killed him with said crowbar. The true roleplay experience, that is


Never played this game, but i heard its damm awesome (and there is Marcellus Wallace from Pulp Fiction)


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 19, 2016)

Wolf-Snipe said:


> Never played this game, but i heard its damm awesome (and there is Marcellus Wallace from Pulp Fiction)


I would say it's one of those flawed-yet-ambitious games. On one side, it's hard as hell and requires active savescumming even on normal difficulty, level design is a pain in the ass from time to time, and it has petty bugs here and there, but on the other, it's full of charm and ambition, and I have a lot of fun just lurking around the locations, listening to vulgarity-filled conversations and exploring game's weirdness. And it's also on Q2 engine, so you should enjoy that for sure c: Tehsnakerer made an entertaining review on it - it has some spoilers, but it's not like the game is that complex and plot-heavy to begin with.


----------



## ariamis (Nov 19, 2016)

yall people need some dark souls.


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 19, 2016)

ariamis said:


> yall people need some dark souls.


Dark Souls is cool, but overplayed quite a bit by majority of folks around it - those who wanted to beat it, already did that, lol.
Check out Severance: Blade of Darkness. It's pretty much proto-DS - maybe not in difficulty, but in very realistic approach to combat and overall bleakness of its design.




(And if you want proto-proto-DS, check King's Field on Playstation 1, made by From Software themselves - in fact, Demon Souls pretty much started as a KF spin-off before becoming a breakthrough hit)


----------



## Wonderloaf (Jan 9, 2017)

Just finished the wolf among us, thoroughly enjoyed it even if it was just a glorified movie. A little comic biased wanting to read them instead of play but regardless I enjoyed it.


----------



## darkstormdragon (Jan 9, 2017)

I've been playing the new DOOM lately, I like it, got a good feel, love how it runs, though I am no pro at FPS based games, graphics wise it's sexy, even turned down it still looks stunning.

I also play Ark:Survival evolved, have a Linux based dedicated server that me and my mate play LAN games on, I've had a blast playing the game, specially with the mods we run, it adds more depth to the game.

There is also Fallout 4, pretty much have beat the game already, just going back now and messing around, doing side quests, killing people, planning to eventually clear out the Institution, then I might restart and replay the game doing different choices.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 9, 2017)

darkstormdragon said:


> There is also Fallout 4, pretty much have beat the game already, just going back now and messing around, doing side quests, killing people, *planning to eventually clear out the Institution*, then I might restart and replay the game doing different choices.


Nooooo I sided with them in the end!


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Jan 9, 2017)

Not long time ago i bought myself Quake Collection and play through Quake 1 + mission packs, Quake 2 + mission packs(Q1 on hard, when mission packs on normal, because i play those 1st time in my life and all Q2 games on hard, when its mission packs i also played for the 1st) and holy shit i forgot how difficult Quake games are on SP ^^


----------



## Vitaly (Jan 9, 2017)

Astroneer - really nice thing. Despite alpha test, this game already has an interesting world, mechanics and multiplayer. *cough*NMS*cough*.
 And it has quite unusual interface and interaction system, but I liked it.


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 9, 2017)

The Elder Scrolls Skyrim. Ive been playing it for the last few years, occasionally would play GTA5, but mostly TES Skyrim. Im still trying to get the nords to stop hating on Khajiit, I mean I friggin' defeated Alduin ya punk ass busters, but nooooo. Thats not enough, still get comments like watch yourself cat, you'll make a fine rug, dont go fiddlin' with any locks around here, I used to be an adventurer like you til' I took a dick in the ass, etc... Like what the hell. Oh well, I'll still continue to fight for Khajiit and other Skyrim minorities civil rights and the decriminalization of skooma.


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 9, 2017)

Vainglory, the only game I ever talk about XD


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 9, 2017)

Shellshock. It's like the old flash game "tanks" with virtually the same underlying mechanics, but with a spectrum of weird and destructive weapons bigger than that of the game "Worms", a more popular game of the same genre. There are a lot of weapons that work on RNG to make it more chaotic. One is a bouncy ball that progressively bounces faster until after a random amount of bounces, it hits the ground and explodes, dealing shittons of damage to anyone nearby. It can get boring occasionally, but switching up the rules and game modes is the best part.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Jan 12, 2017)

I burned an iso of Galactic Attack for the saturn to try my hand at the saturn's disc swap trick (im good at the playstation's so why not this one) Ive found myself loving this Akklaim SHUMP. Lots of fun, the game plays as most other mid 90s scifi SHUMPs early signs of full on bullet hell and all, but you can also lock onto ships and structures you happen to be flying over to shoot these homing lasers at. It looks really good, but 2d saturn games generally look incredible besides the japan only port of Castlevania Symphony of the Night for the Saturn,  that port looks awful. but yeah, SHUMPS especially 2d ones look awesome on the Sega Saturn, cause the Saturn is a beast in rendering 2d graphics. Earthworm Jim 2 comes to mind, which I also played recently best looking port of that game imo.


----------



## xaliceonfire (Jan 25, 2017)

DuranWolf said:


> View attachment 15064 Now that's a video game console!



YES!


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Jan 26, 2017)

GTA Online.

Always fun when it works. Never fun when I get stuck with bitch ass sissies who quit after failing a mission once.

I love killing other players with bombs, especially when they deserve it. Set a mine at the entrance to some guy's import/export garage after I saw him being a dick. When he pulled into the driveway with his vehicle cargo, BOOM! They always get pissed when I kill them with mines, it's hilarious.


----------



## DennyFrontier (Jan 31, 2017)

I recently played The Getaway again. That game is a classic and will always be one of my favorites. "You're a fuckin' dinosaur, Charlie!"


----------



## Brechard (Jan 31, 2017)

Recently got chivalry and mass effect 2, chivalry is funny as fuck, and I now need to find a Turian called Garrus to romance the shit outta him irl.
fyi mass effect 2 is free on origin rn, Origin though you have to install origin to download and play it.


----------



## AdelynBlair (Jan 31, 2017)

The last game, and most current, is The Wolf Among Us on PS4.


----------

